# Hot dog brands you buy



## Caslon (Sep 1, 2018)

Nathans and Hebrew National hot dogs seem to be the favorites.  I myself like   Nathans skinless bun length beef hot dogs. They aren't as fat 
a round as the others. I definitely like the skinnier size.  Hebrew National is also not too fat a round but has just a bit too much seasoning, making their all beef kosher dogs having a somewhat   sausage flavor to them. 

When I order hot dogs from Der Weinersnitzel, I prefer the ones made from pork, turkey and chicken over the spicier all beef ones.  I would buy Oscar Meyer regular bun length hot dogs if they weren't  fatter in circumference than Nathans.  "Ballpark dogs plump when you cook them".  They add water to make them do that.  Oscar Meyer has been advertising that they no longer add nitrites and nitrates to their deli meats. I'm not sure if that applies to their hot dogs. 

I was also wondering if anyone has frozen Nathans hot dogs (or hot dogs in general) and let them thaw slowly in the fridge (bought on sale).  Does the texture or taste suffer any if used within a month or so? I couldn't get a definitive answer Googling it.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2018)

Our favourite hot dogs are from a company called "Viandes Biologigue Charlevoix / Charlevoix Organic Meats". They don't actually call them hot dogs. They call them "smoked sausages", but they look like hot dogs and taste like hot dogs. They are really, really tasty and juicy, and locally sourced.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2018)

I recently changed our Hot Dog brand to Vienna Franks.
I have found they have less sodium than say Nathan's or 
Hebrew Nationals as well Ball Park Franks and even Oscar Meyer.

edit- also, I freeze hot dogs often and I don't find any difference.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2018)

We freeze our hot dogs all the time, and have never had an issue with the texture or flavour when thawed. We often thaw them in cold water.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 2, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Our favourite hot dogs are from a company called "Viandes Biologigue Charlevoix / Charlevoix Organic Meats". They don't actually call them hot dogs. They call them "smoked sausages", but they look like hot dogs and taste like hot dogs. They are really, really tasty and juicy, and locally sourced.



The term hot dog is kind of a broad noun.  In 60's Denmark, we ate yummy Polsa hot dogs on a beach vacation. It was a reddish looking dog, not overly spicy, if I remember.. Came in a hot dog looking bun, so it was a Danish hot dog to me.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 2, 2018)

Caslon said:


> The term hot dog is kind of a broad noun.  In 60's Denmark, we ate yummy Polsa hot dogs on a beach vacation. It was a reddish looking dog, not overly spicy, if I remember.. Came in a hot dog looking bun, so it was a Danish hot dog to me.


Did you ever get those hot dogs from a "pølsevogn" (hot dog wagon)? They are great, eh? But, if you ask for a hot dog, it will come on a bun with two kinds of mustard, ketchup, and I think some deep fried onions. There might be relish too. They actually call that a "hotdogs".  Well, maybe they have gotten more sophisticated since then and realize that the s on the end makes it plural in English. If you just ask for a "pølse" you will just get the wiener on a piece of parchment paper with a blob of mustard and a blob of ketchup to dip the wiener in. They will also sell you a small bun to go with the wiener. Most people do ask for that.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 2, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Did you ever get those hot dogs from a "pølsevogn" (hot dog wagon)? They are great, eh?



   Reddish hot dogs, that'a all I can remember.  Polsa.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 2, 2018)

Pölsa in Denmark is sausage but  pölsa in Sweden is more like a soft haggis.  I prefer Lithells, Lindvalls or Slaktarkorv when it comes to hot dog, but we seldom eat it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 2, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Our favourite hot dogs are from a company called "Viandes Biologigue Charlevoix / Charlevoix Organic Meats". They don't actually call them hot dogs. They call them "smoked sausages", but they look like hot dogs and taste like hot dogs. They are really, really tasty and juicy, and locally sourced.



I’d like to try those. Charlevoix  region produces some great food. I did some of the flavor trail a few years back. The lamb is the best I have ever eaten. Not to mention the cheese and duck products. There is a meat shop across the river in Hull that carries Charlevoix products. I just have to take time to go.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 2, 2018)

I buy what I believe is a fairly local brand, Pearl Kountry Klub hot dogs. They are natural casing and have a nice snap to them. I freeze hot dogs in a Ziplock all the time. Defrost them and the bun in the microwave (separately) then cook the dog and toast the bun. I don't detect any problem with the texture.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2018)

Hebrew National here, no butts about it. Nathans skinless are a second choice.

There's a couple of famous hot dog joints around Northern NJ that have their own proprietary dogs (Rutt's Hut, and The Hot Grill) that you can buy their dogs, but since we've moved farther north I don't often get the chance to get there.

Someone once suggested Best Brand hot dogs to me, so I tried them. They were terrible!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 2, 2018)

We loved Wimmers natural casing wieners. Haven't had them for a couple years, I'll have to remedy that.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 2, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Nathans and Hebrew National hot dogs seem to be the favorites.  I myself like   Nathans skinless bun length beef hot dogs. They aren't as fat
> a round as the others. I definitely like the skinnier size.  Hebrew National is also not too fat a round but has just a bit too much seasoning, making their all beef kosher dogs having a somewhat   sausage flavor to them.
> 
> When I order hot dogs from Der Weinersnitzel, I prefer the ones made from pork, turkey and chicken over the spicier all beef ones.  I would buy Oscar Meyer regular bun length hot dogs if they weren't  fatter in circumference than Nathans.  "Ballpark dogs plump when you cook them".  They add water to make them do that.  Oscar Meyer has been advertising that they no longer add nitrites and nitrates to their deli meats. I'm not sure if that applies to their hot dogs.
> ...



I find it a bit amusing that this is posted under "Beef", since the traditional hot dog is not a beef product.  I rarely buy beef hot dogs - prefer pork, and don't mind some poultry mixed in to help keep the cost down.  

For brand, I generally buy Bar S or Ball Park brand for actual hot dog wieners.  I usually buy in a pack of 16 or 20 and freeze in ZipLoc bags of typically 3 or 4 in each.  

I also like Johnsonville's smoked brats, either the Jalapeño cheddar or the beer brats... precooked like a hot dog is, but with a lot more flavor than a regular dog.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I find it a bit amusing that this is posted under "Beef", since the traditional hot dog is not a beef product. I rarely buy beef hot dogs - prefer pork, and don't mind some poultry mixed in to help keep the cost down.


Same [emoji38] We also enjoy Ball Park hot dogs, although I'm avoiding eating them right now. Had a partial intestinal blockage last spring and hot dogs don't break down - those buggers are thoroughly emulsified.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2018)

Traditional American dogs are a mix of beef and pork, and then there's all beef, and of course the poultry additions.

European ones are generally pork, but they're not the same thing we call hot dogs.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Traditional American dogs are a mix of beef and pork, and then there's all beef, and of course the poultry additions.
> 
> European ones are generally pork, but they're not the same thing we call hot dogs.


Ya, that's what I meant  Beef and pork. Mostly.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm not really picky about HD's.   I usually stick with Hebrew Nationals or club warehouse brands (Costco or Sam's), price being the determining factor.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I'm not really picky about HD's.   ... price being the determining factor.



Heathen!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 2, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Heathen!



I had to look up that word.   I learned a new word.  )


----------



## buckytom (Sep 2, 2018)

This is worse.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I also like Johnsonville's smoked brats, either the Jalapeño cheddar or the beer brats... precooked like a hot dog is, but with* a lot more flavor than a regular dog.*




I can't remember the last time I bought hot dogs. These days I use *Johnsonville's Beer Brats *instead, and I skin them before broiling in the toaster oven.  I use two of them in slightly hollowed out toasted Mexican Bolillo rolls. They're king size hot dogs to be sure.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 2, 2018)

Pearl Kountry Klub hot dogs.  hehee.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> I can't remember the last time I bought hot dogs. These days I use *Johnsonville's Beer Brats *instead, and I skin them before broiling in the toaster oven.  I use two of them in slightly hollowed out toasted Mexican Bolillo rolls. They're king size hot dogs to be sure.


Brats and hot dogs are both sausages, but brats are not hot dogs.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Brats and hot dogs are both sausages, but brats are not hot dogs.




Never meant to imply they were the same. Here's some interesting reading..
Hot Dogs vs. Brats


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Never meant to imply they were the same. Here's some interesting reading..
> Hot Dogs vs. Brats


Oops [emoji2] It kinda looked like it.

When we were visiting them in Germany, in 1995, the father of one of our former exchange students made a mixed grill for dinner, including two or three kinds of brats from different regions. I never knew before that how many there were. He also took DH to the bier markt, where they sold nothing but beer. He kindly bought some winter beer for DH to try, even though it was summer at the time [emoji38]


----------



## caseydog (Sep 2, 2018)

I switch around, depending on what I feel like at the moment, and what is on sale. Right now, I have some _Nathan's_ in the fridge. I like _Hebrew National_, too, but why seven dogs to a package? I can't get _Vienna Beef_ dogs here - I like them, too. 

CD


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 3, 2018)

Bar S here most of the time.  If I'm feeling particularly flush, I'll grab a few packages of fancy hot dogs made of fairy wings and unicorn meat.  Ok, fancy applewood chicken or all beef types in the Frufru packaging.  

Their good, but I still prefer cheap and mixed media in my hot dogs.  Relish, mustard, onions and a dab of ketchup and I'm good for a dozen or so.

I did try the Hawiian Sweet buns.  That is not a good way to go.  Way too sweet for a hot dog.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2018)

We only get them in tins/cans and there's a great variation in quality and flavour but I have to admit to enjoying a good hotdog on a long roll with fried onions, French mustard and Heinz tomato ketchup (the ONLY ketchup as far as I'm concerned )

Essential to eat them out of doors as they're not the same on a plate & eaten at the table .

I think I'll pick up a tin when I'm out this afternoon.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 3, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> We only get them in tins/cans and there's a great variation in quality and flavour but I have to admit to enjoying a good hotdog on a long roll with fried onions, French mustard and Heinz tomato ketchup (the ONLY ketchup as far as I'm concerned )
> 
> Essential to eat them out of doors as they're not the same on a plate & eaten at the table .
> 
> I think I'll pick up a tin when I'm out this afternoon.




Good grief Charlie Brown!! You can only get canned hot dogs? Ykies!!
I'd skip it and make some deviled eggs...


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 3, 2018)

What I wish I could still find is the hot dog I got as a kid when we went to the Minnesota State Fair.  I loved those dogs! 

Mom would drop us off in the area of the Midway with our budgeted money for the day.  Lunch was a foot long, skin on dog from the stand there.  If my memory serves, it was 25¢, which was about 1/8 of what I had to spend for rides and food for the whole day.

My brother and I would wander around checking out the rides and sideshow exhibits and try to decide how we could get the best bang for the money we had.  Most rides only cost 10¢ those days, so with $1.70 left after setting aside the quarter for the hot dog and a nickel for a Coke, we could still get in a lot of entertainment.  I don't remember how we hooked back up with Mom, since I don't think I had a watch yet then, but there must have been a clock that we could see somewhere.

Those were the "good old days" when a couple of kids could be on their own in a crowd for hours and nobody worried about abduction or molestation.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 3, 2018)

I buy my hot dogs from Omaha Steaks. They are 3 ounce deli style hot dogs made from pure beef and pork, no chicken or turkey (which make hot dogs squishy) and no fillers. They come frozen, four to a vacuum sealed package. I usually order 4 packages at a time (16 hot dogs) becuse I love hot dogs with potato chips for a quick snack. The only drawback is you need the Oroweat hot dog buns that come 6 to a package instead of 8 to a package or they literally bust the buns. 

I have had every imaginable hot dog; Arpeako hots, Ball Park, Oscar Mayer, Hewbrew National,  Shofar, Nathans, Sahlens and Vienna all beef. I have had the Fiarbury red ones, the Zweigles white ones and the Costco Polish dogs, and none of them beats the Omaha Steaks Jumbo Franks or, if you're nostalgic, you can order the classic beef franks with natural casings. Talk about SNAP!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 3, 2018)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I buy my hot dogs from Omaha Steraks. They are 3 ounce deli style hot dogs made from pure beef and pork, no chicken or turkey (which make hot dogs squishy) and no fillers. They come frozen, four to a vacuum sealed package. I usually order 4 packages at a time (16 hot dogs) becuse I love hot dogs with potato chips for a quick snack. The only drawback is you need the Oroweat hot dog buns that come 6 to a package instead of 8 to a package or they literally bust the buns.
> 
> I have had every imaginable hot dog; Arpeako hots, Ball Park, Oscar Mayer, Hewbrew National,  Shofar, Nathans, Sahlens and Vienna all beef. I have had the Fiarbury red ones, the Zweigles white ones and the *Costco Polish dogs*, and none of them beats the Omaha Steaks Jumbo Franks or, if you're nostalgic, you can order the classic beef franks with natural casings. Talk about SNAP!




I find no argument with your preferences...  



I do have to say that I'm now 8 months without access to a *Costco Polish Dog* and I miss them terribly... 


Ross


----------



## buckytom (Sep 3, 2018)

We used to be able to get hot dogs and hot smokies (larger, spicy smoked hot dogs) made from buffalo meat, right from the ranch where the buffalo were raised. They had their own abbatoir and butcher.
They were fantastic.

Unfortunately, they became some sort of co-op thing which didn't work out, then they sold the business and the new owners didn't continue raising buffalo.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Bucky! Now I want 1 dog and 1 burger all the way from Hot Grill! And fries.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 3, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> We only get them in tins/cans and there's a great variation in quality and flavour but I have to admit to enjoying a good hotdog on a long roll with fried onions, French mustard and Heinz tomato ketchup (the ONLY ketchup as far as I'm concerned )
> 
> Essential to eat them out of doors as they're not the same on a plate & eaten at the table .
> 
> I think I'll pick up a tin when I'm out this afternoon.


None of the English sausages that you can buy fresh would work? What about imported Vienna (Wiener) sausages or Frankfurter sausages? Those two are pretty much what a hot dog is based on.


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 3, 2018)

I never ate many hot dogs as a kid, but when we had them, it was Hebrew National. I don’t eat hot dogs very often now, either, but when I do, I fall back on old habits and HN are the dogs I buy.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 3, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Good grief Charlie Brown!! You can only get canned hot dogs? Ykies!!
> I'd skip it and make some deviled eggs...


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 4, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I never ate many hot dogs as a kid, but when we had them, it was Hebrew National. I don’t eat hot dogs very often now, either, but when I do, I fall back on old habits and HN are the dogs I buy.



Ahhhh... Does that mean that you missed out on one of the greatest things a kid can do?  The Weenie Roast!!!.  I can't imagine growing up without it.  A hot dog impaled on either a long fork, or on a green willow branch that you cut and trimmed to your own preferences, cooked over a wood fire.  Usually ended up black on one side, but so tasty, and just the interaction of a half dozen kids was a blast, all trying to get at that one spot in the fire where the dog will cook perfectly. 

And then there's the dessert.... s'mores, with marshmallows roasted to perfection over that same fire, placed hot on 4 bite size squares of a Hershey bar and squished between 2 graham crackers.  Yum!


----------



## JustJoel (Sep 4, 2018)

I said I rarely ate hot dogs, not never! Of course we had weenie roasts; we lived two miles from the beach. Beach parties were frequent in the summer, and there were always plenty of hot dogs. We used un-bent wire hangers, though.

Never did like s’more. Too sweet, too messy, and dangerous. Having a flaming blob of marshmallow land on your bare foot is not pleasant!


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 5, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I said I rarely ate hot dogs, not never! Of course we had weenie roasts; we lived two miles from the beach. Beach parties were frequent in the summer, and there were always plenty of hot dogs. We used un-bent wire hangers, though.
> 
> Never did like s’more. Too sweet, too messy, and dangerous. Having a flaming blob of marshmallow land on your bare foot is not pleasant!



It's not sposed to catch on fire... you're sposed to roast it gently so that it's all soft and gooey through to the center.  

There was a distinct hazard about being too impatient to take a bite while the marshmallow was still hot enough to blister your mouth.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> ...Never did like s’more. Too sweet, too messy, and dangerous. Having a flaming blob of marshmallow land on your bare foot is not pleasant!



Im with you on this.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 5, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> It's not sposed to catch on fire... you're sposed to roast it gently so that it's all soft and gooey through to the center.
> 
> There was a distinct hazard about being too impatient to take a bite while the marshmallow was still hot enough to blister your mouth.


 
Yep! Our camping s'mores was to have the graham crackers and slice of chocolate ready, then slide those soft and melted gooey marshmallows in between, let them melt, and enjoy.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> It's not supposed to catch on fire



Advice for around the camp fire.   Take that under advisement.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 5, 2018)

Back in grade school I saw a kid take a flaming marshmallow directly to the eye socket around a camp fire. Nobody ever found out who flung it off of the end of their stick...I still can see the image of him running with his eye on fire....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Back in grade school I saw a kid take a flaming marshmallow directly to the eye socket around a camp fire. Nobody ever found out who flung it off of the end of their stick...I still can see the image of him running with his eye on fire....




Sorry...http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-catching-dessert-100635.html:lol::rofl::lol:  I think I'm just tired...


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 5, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry...http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-catching-dessert-100635.html:lol::rofl::lol:  I think I'm just tired...


Glad you joked first..I usually laugh when I tell the story..poor little bugger..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Glad you joked first..I usually laugh when I tell the story..poor little bugger..




Damn, now you have me losing it all over again.  I will not be sleeping tonight for the giggling.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 5, 2018)

I hate toasting marshmallows over a fire. Just when you have it two seconds away from being PERFECT, it goes up in flames. 

S'mores are like Twinkies to me. Tried one, and that was enough. Just not my thing. 

I do like campfire cooked hot dogs. 

In my lifelong experience with campfires, I did make "_filet of sole_" more than a few times. That's when You get your feet too close to the campfire, for a little too long. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Sep 6, 2018)

Usually buy Nathans or HN, but Penn Dutch has several house made dogs of which I prefer the "Red Hots". To be honest though, I prefer grilled hot Italian sausages with grilled onions, bell peppers, provolone and mustard.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 6, 2018)

I no longer eat buns, but I still like a hot dog from time to time. The local grocer here also owns a meat packing company, so they sell their own hot dogs. I like them. They're thick with a natural casing. More like a quality sausage than a wimpy little Oscar Meyer dog.

If I'm not at home, I usually buy Old Wisconsin brand when I can find them. Otherwise Nathan's hot dogs are pretty passable, too.


----------



## CraigC (Sep 6, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> I no longer eat buns, but I still like a hot dog from time to time. The local grocer here also owns a meat packing company, so they sell their own hot dogs. I like them. They're thick with a natural casing. More like a quality sausage than a wimpy little Oscar Meyer dog.
> 
> If I'm not at home, I usually buy Old Wisconsin brand when I can find them. Otherwise Nathan's hot dogs are pretty passable, too.



I make a dish that uses stewed tomatoes, onions, garlic and hot sauce. You split (without cutting them in half) the hotdogs length wise, brown on both sides in a little oil and set aside. You then cook the onions and garlic in the same pan until softened, add the tomatoes, hot sauce, hotdogs and simmer for about 10 minutes. I think it is pretty good.


----------



## Itrystuff (Apr 30, 2019)

I just go with natural casing.


----------



## caseydog (Apr 30, 2019)

I have a new favorite. I bought a pack on sale, and loved them. They are big, and they just taste really good. 

CD

.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 30, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I have a new favorite. I bought a pack on sale, and loved them. They are big, and they just taste really good.
> 
> CD
> 
> .



Celebrity name on the package. Must be expensive.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 30, 2019)

We tried a new to us brand tonight. Some sort of Angus beef hot dogs. It's a local, artisanal brand - Ça va barder! They were very tasty.


----------



## caseydog (May 1, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> Celebrity name on the package. Must be expensive.



Not really. It is more expensive than the cheap dogs, but the same price as the better brands, like _Nathan's_ or _Hebrew National_. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 1, 2019)

Locally, we prefer Deutschmacher hot dogs, one of the many brands under the Kayem beach umbrella. Natural casing, please. However, our favorite dogs are not a brand name. When we're back home, we always make sure that one of the meals I fix involves the hand-made smoked hot dogs from our favorite Amish country butcher, Winesburg Meats. I remember going down there with my Dad and Mom once a year. Dad found out about it from another bread delivery driver, one who worked for Nickles Bakery. The butcher was only 12 miles from the bakery - not far when you consider the bakery was already 55 miles from our home!


----------



## Markf (May 1, 2019)

I make my own hotdogs. I use sheep casing. Triple grind them. If I do not make my own, there is a local brand here in the SF Bay Area called Evergood. Really good hot dogs and their hot link sausages are really good.

Mark


----------



## JustJoel (May 1, 2019)

Current fave is Private Selection 100% brisket uncured hot dogs. Mid price, excellent flavor


----------



## caseydog (May 1, 2019)

JustJoel said:


> Current fave is Private Selection 100% brisket uncured hot dogs. Mid price, excellent flavor



I've seen those. They are a Kroger brand. I have not tried them... yet.

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2019)

I usually buy Hofmann's natural casing hot dogs.

https://hofmannsausage.com/


----------



## jd_1138 (May 28, 2019)

I saw a brand called Winter's yesterday at the store and picked some up, and they were great.   Better than Nathan's.  I got the foot long ones.  I cut them in half to fit the regular size buns we had.

I cooked them on the charcoal grill, and they turned black and nice and crusty right away.  I just had mustard on mine, and they were still great.  With chili, onions and mustard, they should be even better.

I think the ones I bought were the skinless ones.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 28, 2019)

Sounds like something I'd try..

Unfortunately, a search finds no indication of product availability in Missouri..
Winters will ship large quantities but, I'd not order without trying the  product first..

Ross


----------



## letscook (May 28, 2019)

Here in the Finger Lakes of New York State, we are all about Hoffman hots, and coneys.


----------



## Markf (May 28, 2019)

Saw an article the other day that said beef made the best hotdog. Not sure I totally agree. What do you think?


----------



## taxlady (May 28, 2019)

Markf said:


> Saw an article the other day that said beef made the best hotdog. Not sure I totally agree. What do you think?



My favourite hot dogs are made of pork. They call them a smoked pork sausage, but they look like hot dogs, the texture is like hot dogs, and they taste like fabulous hot dogs.


----------



## Andy M. (May 28, 2019)

Hot dogs started out being made of pork. Pork got a bad rep for being fatty so there was a switch to beef which has a better image.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 28, 2019)

We buy hot dogs that are a combination of beef and pork. That way we get the best - or worst - of both worlds.


----------

